# Route advice and fear of heights



## 113169 (Jun 10, 2008)

We are hopefully travelling to Belguim, Luxemburg, The Rhine back through Switzerland and into France in August. One problem have an elderly motorhome 1985. Am scared of heights will not drive over viaducts, do briges only if they are not to big. Am i being unrealstic with this route or does anyone know i can my route to avoid these obstacles. Will my van cope with the terrain. :lol:


----------

